# Is this a draft to trade down in?



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Since the Magic are blessed with size and seem to need to improve the wing positions, how would you feel about trading down in this draft to pick up multiple picks, or even better another pick in next years draft?

Now if they have a high enough pick to land Bargnani or Gay they should take them, but I believe several bigs will enter this draft and push the wings and PG's down.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Since the Magic are blessed with size and seem to need to improve the wing positions, how would you feel about trading down in this draft to pick up multiple picks, or even better another pick in next years draft?
> 
> Now if they have a high enough pick to land Bargnani or Gay they should take them, but I believe several bigs will enter this draft and push the wings and PG's down.


I'm thinking that we should trade for a pick from next year's draft if we trade our pick. Next years' draft will be much better then this one.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

I vote to take J.J.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i wouldnt mind taking redick. but we would have to trade down to get him imo. he should not be a top 10 pick, and we have a top 10 pick at the moment.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I agree on Redick. If we are in a position to take Morrison, Gay, or Carney I would take it. Otherwise, maybe trade down and pick Redick around maybe 15 if he is there.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Another guy to consider ... Brandon Roy of Washington. Good all-around SG who can stroke it from outside.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

I just looked this up, but does anyone else realize that we've only got 9 guys under contract (including Battie, I think) next year?

That means that we're going to have to either A) resign Pat, Stacey, Trevor, Bo or Mario Kasun (maybe 2 or 3) along with our draft pick or B) hit the ..reallly small free agent pool for some bench guys.

I say to give a few million to Ariza, our draft pick of course, and see what we can do about trying to keep Bo Outlaw on the team for another year.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Nay to Brandon Roy. I don't know what all the buzz about this kid is. He's just a decent all around player. I've seen him play countless times for the past 4 years. Maybe it's the Duck in me, but he's just not exactly oozing with potential. To me, he's just a better version of Josh Childress - can get to the basket, has a reliable midrange jumpber (though it's not as ugly as Childress's) but not overly athletic or anything. His three point shooting isn't that great, which is our glaring need.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Duck34234 said:


> I just looked this up, but does anyone else realize that we've only got 9 guys under contract (including Battie, I think) next year?
> 
> That means that we're going to have to either A) resign Pat, Stacey, Trevor, Bo or Mario Kasun (maybe 2 or 3) along with our draft pick or B) hit the ..reallly small free agent pool for some bench guys.
> 
> I say to give a few million to Ariza, our draft pick of course, and see what we can do about trying to keep Bo Outlaw on the team for another year.



I'd say it is likely Kasun goes back overseason. I'd really like to see us bring back Ariza. We better bring back Ariza. We can sign him cheap now and he's got potential at 20 yrs old.

Augmon I could care less about. Garrity ... eh .. I wouldn't mind if he is the last guy sitting on the bench and only plays if there is an injury or extreme foul trouble.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

I think Randy Foye is a perfect fit for you guys. This kid is going to be something really special.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

bruno34115 said:


> I think Randy Foye is a perfect fit for you guys. This kid is going to be something really special.


Isn't he a PG? If there's something we don't need, its another PG.

I understand that they are billing this guy as a tweener at 6'3", but I don't know how an NBA backcourt with guys at 5'10" and 6'3" would look, especially considering that Foyle isn't neccesarily known for his outside shot.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

I actually think that we're going to end up drafting Carney if he's not taken already.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Duck34234 said:


> I actually think that we're going to end up drafting Carney if he's not taken already.


I agree, and I think he fits what we need. I also like Morrison or Redick, but drafting Redick should only be considered if it outside of the top 15. I think Morrison would add fire, intensity and a natural scorer as well.

If I was the GM my board would look like this:

1. Rudy Gay :clown: (being wishful)
2. Adam Morrison
3. Rodney Carney
4. Brandon Roy
5. JJ Redick


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Assuming we'll be out of position to draft Gay or Morrison, I'd say we likely, at this point, take Carney or Roy. For some reason I have a feeling Roy would be Brian Hill's choice.

In a way I kind of hope we don't have the opportunity to take Gay. To me he seems to be quite a bit overrated.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> Assuming we'll be out of position to draft Gay or Morrison, I'd say we likely, at this point, take Carney or Roy. For some reason I have a feeling Roy would be Brian Hill's choice.
> 
> In a way I kind of hope we don't have the opportunity to take Gay. To me he seems to be quite a bit overrated.


I agree that he is overrated, but he so talented he would be too hard to pass up in my opinion. At worse he would pan out to be an extremelly talented #2 guy to Howard. I am on record on this site in saying in my opinion Gay does not have the makeup of a true leader/go-to-guy, but he would be the perfect compliment to a proven #1 option. I think Gay's tendency to be passive equates to being comfortable being a #2 option, thus limiting the issues of him being jealous of Howard.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Duck34234 said:


> Isn't he a PG? If there's something we don't need, its another PG.
> 
> I understand that they are billing this guy as a tweener at 6'3", but I don't know how an NBA backcourt with guys at 5'10" and 6'3" would look, especially considering that Foyle isn't neccesarily known for his outside shot.


He's listed as a "combo guard" but I think he will be a career SG and one hell of a scorer.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

bruno34115 said:


> He's listed as a "combo guard" but I think he will be a career SG and one hell of a scorer.



That may be true but at his size I'd say there is little chance Orlando drafts a guy that size. We just got rid of an undersized shooting guard and our PGs are on the small side (well, Jameer is). We'll be looking for a SG/SF that is at least 6'5" ... that is if I have anything to say about it.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Randy Foye, no thanks. He doesn't fit any need for us at all. We've got Jameer, Arroyo and Diener at the point already. We need to draft a 2 or 3, or the best player available as long as they're not a guard.

Randy Foye is a streaky, undersized scoring shooting guard who will be forced to play the 1. He's not a Ben Gordon mold player, and even if he was I wouldn't touch draft him for us. He's a great player, and I love his game but he's not what we need. I'm not sure that the market for points who look for their own shot is so big now adays. He'll definitely be a solid NBA player though.

If I'm the Magic I keep the pick, and develop a solid core of young players, perhaps add a trade or two this summer or a signing. My draft order would look like this:

1. Adam Morrison
2. Tyrus Thomas
3. Rudy Gay
4. Rodney Carney
5. Brandon Roy
6. JJ Reddick
7. Ronnie Brewer
8. Marcus Williams (Arizona)

Of course, this is all before try outs and things really kick in. I think with Thomas showing glimpses of an outside game against Texas, and what I'd thought before he could easily develop into a 3 rather than a 4. Either way, I'd want him on my team. He's got athleticism and quick feet, and if he could work on a first step and putting the ball on the ground he'd be great. Penetrated today a few times, and his jump shot mechanics have looked solid all season, he just doesn't take shots (no confidence in his jumper yet?). We should get a thread started on prospects in the near future.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Randy Foye, no thanks. He doesn't fit any need for us at all. We've got Jameer, Arroyo and Diener at the point already. We need to draft a 2 or 3, or the best player available as long as they're not a guard.
> 
> Randy Foye is a streaky, undersized scoring shooting guard who will be forced to play the 1. He's not a Ben Gordon mold player, and even if he was I wouldn't touch draft him for us. He's a great player, and I love his game but he's not what we need. I'm not sure that the market for points who look for their own shot is so big now adays. He'll definitely be a solid NBA player though.
> 
> ...


Looking at your list I agree with it more than mine. To me Thomas is more of a sf in the mold of Darius Miles. Having seen Carney again for the last time in his career I can say I do not want him in Orlando. For some reason he just doesn't impress me.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

ralaw said:


> Looking at your list I agree with it more than mine. To me Thomas is more of a sf in the mold of Darius Miles. Having seen Carney again for the last time in his career I can say I do not want him in Orlando. For some reason he just doesn't impress me.


I can understand the Carney opinion, and I agree for the most part. Sometimes he just doesn't look interested and doesn't seem to have that killer attitude, but few do. He seems like the type of player that might switch it on in the pro's, where if he doesn't try he will sit on the bench. Carney's ability to shoot while possessing that athleticism give me glimpses of a less spectacular Carter. Of course he could just be another JR Smith. He's an extremely intriguing prospect if you ask me, he's a high risk high reward type player. If he straightens up and everything starts to click, he'll turn into a star. If it doesn't, well he probably won't be much worse than what we have.


----------

